# Show off your hunting rig for 2013!!!!



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Come one come all! Who cares what brand it is... Who cares if you spent $1,500 on it or $150! 

At the end of the day you should be proud of your set up!

Share some pics and some specs if you'd like. Why did you chose your rig? Anything specific about the accessories?

What will you be chasing this year?! 

Show and Tell!! Best to all my AT brothers and sisters in 2013!!!


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Guess ill participate!!

I'm shooting the Helim again this year, different set up....

I went with the Hogg Father for a sight. Love the single pin and I was struggling with blurred pins in a stack. Love the adjustability! Hdx rest and a axion stab.... Just picked up a tight spot from the classifieds!!

Everything but this string was purchased in the AT classifieds with my hard earned side job money! 

Ill be after another Colorado whitetail this year. I also have a goal to shoot a coyote (or several) with my bow. Heartland bow hunter and a few others have me inspired to attempt waterfowl as well this year! Who knows!










www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dna


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

smokecity said:


> Guess ill participate!!
> 
> I'm shooting the Helim again this year, different set up....
> 
> ...


That thing looks good!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd be shooting that hoggit-hunter iceman if I could see the pins better.. Loved that sight! 


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

They do fade a little sometimes but the sight is bullet proof.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> They do fade a little sometimes but the sight is bullet proof.


It's more my vision! I thought the pins were awesome they just looked like a rainbow all blurred together 


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Not 100% the way I want it yet but I love ny spyder turbo


----------



## stx.bowhunter (Feb 15, 2012)

Just tuned her up and got all my accessories on. Mathews Monster MR6. 298 FPS and 79 ft-lbs of KE.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hers. I just put string bats, a green drop cord and loop, and new peep in it. Havent got any pics yet.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

The Hulk, getting ready to crush some bones!


----------



## drewh (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's mine:
Hoyt Spyder Turbo. Not fully done with it.
Can anyone suggest a good stabilizer?


----------



## Harvest (Feb 13, 2011)

PSE Drive



Sent from my LG-P500h using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke30 (Feb 25, 2013)

Stokerized revolver is what I just got for my spyder love it


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I started my bowhunting career/obsession way to late in life lol 2008. Still have my first bow but ive owned over 20. Buying selling trading always used never having paid over $300 and ive owned some nice ones! This year im shooting the newest bow ive ever owned. Bought off here for $200 a 2012 Redhead blackout. Just put a matching camo g5 expert rest on and a new matching quickee quiver. I have an iq sight but its black an I think ill need to find matching sight lol. Still shooting my first bow a old bowtech tomkat I bought used on ebay in 08. Even though its now my fishing rig ill always have it. I love shooting anything with a bow and rarely not release an arrow when bowhunting. Looking forward to my son having it as an antique lol. Here is a pic of the blackout its the far right on my bowtable..







Tomkat


----------



## 07chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

Im shooting a Element G3 with a CBE Tek Hybird 3 pin.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

BP1992 said:


> Dna


I'm jealous.

This is my switchback.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's what I'm hunting with. I made it from a hickory board. I'm working on another one so I might change my mind and use the new one (assuming it survives). Either way, I plan to hunt with one I made. Cost? $10 or so and some time and work.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

MGF said:


> Here's what I'm hunting with. I made it from a hickory board. I'm working on another one so I might change my mind and use the new one (assuming it survives). Either way, I plan to hunt with one I made. Cost? $10 or so and some time and work.


That is awesome that you made your own bow. Kudos to you!

I tried the recurve thing and made the mistake of going too heavy with my first one. I would like to get a 40-45# Grizzly and give it another shot. I will most likely go with the 40# and a real heavy arrow.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Doofy_13 said:


> That is awesome that you made your own bow. Kudos to you!
> 
> I tried the recurve thing and made the mistake of going too heavy with my first one. I would like to get a 40-45# Grizzly and give it another shot. I will most likely go with the 40# and a real heavy arrow.


I used to shoot heavy bows but I used to be young and know everything too. LOL

I shoot about 45 pounds now. Some of the states around me require at least 40 pounds. This one pulls about 48# at 28". I wanted to bring it down a few pounds more but I chickened out.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Good job on the board bow MGF. I used to build bows, but I built either bamboo backed Osage or laminated take down recurves & longbows. It's a lot of fun taking a deer with a bow you built. I no longer hunt with trad or build them due to back surgeries, but I still love looking at them.

Crappy pic but this is my hunting bow this fall (bicep tendon rahab considering of course). The only change will be the stabilizer. I bought a new one here on the classifieds, I'm just waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> Good job on the board bow MGF. I used to build bows, but I built either bamboo backed Osage or laminated take down recurves & longbows. It's a lot of fun taking a deer with a bow you built. I no longer hunt with trad or build them due to back surgeries, but I still love looking at them.


Thanks. Sorry to hear about the back and stuff.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Left is my DS Evo, middle is a Vendetta XS that I just bought to give to my father on father's day which is now just waiting on the new string/cables (he also has a Mathews DXT), and right is my fiancee's Chaos One


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

*My sniper lt*

My 2013 Sniper Lt


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mathews Chill


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

The Ol' Z7. Nothing really special, but it sure does like deer meat.










61# Z7, Copper john MK III, Sims Stab, G5 Expert Pro


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Will have the Spyder 30 next week.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bear Legion with ArmorTech HD 5pin, Octane Stabilizer, NAP Apache DA rest. My 1st year Bow hunting. Hope its as good as everyone claims

Sent from my Samsung Assault Phone


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

mccoppinb said:


> Not 100% the way I want it yet but I love ny spyder turbo


How are you liking that sight? Is that at 6" dovetail? 


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Pretty sweet huh? Yeah mine is somewhere in the continental U.S. in the back of a UPS truck that nobody can find...


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

shamus275 said:


> Pretty sweet huh? Yeah mine is somewhere in the continental U.S. in the back of a UPS truck that nobody can find...
> View attachment 1688380


How do you like that sight. Pretty clear

Sent from my Samsung Assault Phone


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

BNH610 said:


> How do you like that sight. Pretty clear
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Assault Phone


Sometimes I can't see the pins clearly...must be my eyes are getting older!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

shamus275 said:


> Pretty sweet huh? Yeah mine is somewhere in the continental U.S. in the back of a UPS truck that nobody can find...
> View attachment 1688380



Dude that is sweet..:mg:


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

BNH610 said:


> View attachment 1688371
> 
> Bear Legion with ArmorTech HD 5pin, Octane Stabilizer, NAP Apache DA rest. My 1st year Bow hunting. Hope its as good as everyone claims
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Assault Phone


You will be happy with it. I had a Bear Charge when they first came out and wish I never got rid of that bow. The cable slide on my charge chewed through the cables and needed to be replaced which left a bad taste in my mouth and that is why I got rid of it. After putting prostrings on it and a new sims aftermarket teflon slide I gave it to my brother. Thing is fine to this day. I wouldn't mind owning the Legion since it is like an updated Charge with the string stops. Bears lower cost bows are awesome in my opinion! Good luck this year.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

*New ZXT*

Here is my new 2013 ZXT. The details are in my signature. I am shooting Easton Axis 400 arrows. I also switched to the Scott Silverhorn release.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

shamus275 said:


> Pretty sweet huh? Yeah mine is somewhere in the continental U.S. in the back of a UPS truck that nobody can find...
> View attachment 1688380


What camo pattern is that? Incredible!

Hope she shows for you soon.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

stork64 said:


> What camo pattern is that? Incredible!
> 
> Hope she shows for you soon.





chaded said:


> Dude that is sweet..:mg:


Stealth is the camo pattern 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Stealth is the camo pattern
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Its the new "Egg Shell White" snow camo.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

shamus275 said:


> Pretty sweet huh? Yeah mine is somewhere in the continental U.S. in the back of a UPS truck that nobody can find...
> View attachment 1688380


And a helim was supposed to be light.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Bowtech Assassin Black Ops
Ripcord Drop away
Octane Stabilizer
RAK Attack package sight
Inner X strings
StraitNArrow wrist sling
27.5" at 62 lbs


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

2013 cpxl painted the inside of the riser black. Stric9 strings


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

*Z28*

Ive owned and shot a lot of bows but for hunting this has been the best for me.


----------



## cbinz19 (Jan 27, 2011)

2012 Strother Wrath


----------



## Rohde009 (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is my new Wrath SHO


----------



## Chromeslayer (Jan 6, 2012)

Insanity


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

My Twins..... but most likely will use the Ninja over the custom Kryptek Raid bow....


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

*My Parker for 2013*

For 2013......i'm going to stick with what's been working and it's paid for.
Brand new vapor trail strings, tuned and sighted in. Ready to go..
Parker Phoenix 34, 2006 model
View attachment 1688528


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

More updated pic, added a sts system
View attachment 1688533


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful bows 



bowmanbender said:


> My Twins..... but most likely will use the Ninja over the custom Kryptek Raid bow....


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Just put it together today. Love this bow! In 20 plus years of archery I had never owned a PSE. This bow is truly incredible.


----------



## drewklemz (Mar 23, 2013)

2013 carbon element. QAD hoyt fall away rest, primal AXT sight, Rage Cage Quiver.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

My Bear Method...same bow as last season. Smoking fast, quiet as a mouse fart and hits like a train!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Chromeslayer said:


> Insanity


Nice!


----------



## Toad 1 (Mar 19, 2007)

One of the finest bows I ever owned, never should have sold it. (Switchback)


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

DNA, MBG Widowmaker sight, AXT Carbon Triad stab, TT Extreme Pro FC rest, GT ProHunter's, and Slick Trick Mags.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

One of mine working on setting up my back up bow


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

smokecity said:


> How are you liking that sight? Is that at 6" dovetail?
> 
> 
> www.chasedeer365.com


Yes it is and I'm loving it best sight purchase I've iver made its a 
Blackgold ascent 3 pin with vengeance head and 6in dovetail


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Try and post my Z7 Xtreme later tonight.

Just got it back from the shop along with my new release.


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

here's mine... 








didn't quite like the 2013's... so i got the 2012 carbon element (discounted at least... lol) with a qad rest, axcell vision hd sight, bee stinger stabilizer, custom painted fuse quiver, winners choice string, and custom pin striping highlights everywhere to tie it all together... not the best pic... but i love it... almost bought a mathews heli-m... but this one just felt a tiny bit better... to me anyways... 
where i hunt we carry tag's for elk, deer, and upland bird... so we can shoot just about anything we come across... i could carry an antelope and a bear tag too, but i don't think i'd care to shoot either one of those... 
some more pics from the last 2 months of owning it... lol...



























and my custom made bow case


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

70# DNA









Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be split n' time with these two recurves this season..both about 50lbs one a Black Widow 62" PTF the other Big Foot 64" T/D Sasquatch.


----------



## Flagstaff Bound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoyt said:


> I'll be split n' time with these two recurves this season..both about 50lbs one a Black Widow 62" PTF the other Big Foot 64" T/D Sasquatch.


Nice pair of recurves! The boys in Nixa and Kirk make some great bows!!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## mathewsrzn1992 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks just like mine.best hunting bow of 2013 IMHO .


Viper69 said:


> 70# DNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Same as last year with some new attachments


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is my baby, bowtech experience, boss hogg, green Qad, doinker dish! My only wish is that I had yellow and green strings! Due to my college loans and full time schooling that may come later then sooner!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

All set, just got the 70# limbs put on and got those new limb dampeners, love those things. All set up and ready to go! The only thing not attached is my tight spot!


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Someone post a oldie already! Don't get me wrong I like looking at the newbies. I just wanna see someone getting it done with a relic lol.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

One Slick trick said:


> Here is my baby, bowtech experience, boss hogg, green Qad, doinker dish! My only wish is that I had yellow and green strings! Due to my college loans and full time schooling that may come later then sooner!


Nice


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

2012 Mathews Z7 Extreme


----------



## jrhaim (Sep 30, 2012)

70# PSE Omen Max
Beman ICS Hunter with Swhacker 2.5" 125gr. 437gr....


----------



## JimR8 (Feb 9, 2013)

2013 Hunter


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Mathews Ez7


----------



## cooper334 (Jan 5, 2008)

heres mine 12 ross crave drt 33.5


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)




----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

i have seven bows i will be hunting with this season but these will get the first trips to the woods.the hunlee is a 09 omen riser with ME cams and its draw 92.7lb and its slinging a 474gr arrow at 354fps.this bow was completely built by BREATHN.and the black mamba is a 2012 evo riser with hf cams and 90lb and will be shooting vaps in the mid 360s.This bow is with breathn right now.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

View attachment 1689187
View attachment 1689188
Spyder Turbo.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

0nepin said:


> i have seven bows i will be hunting with this season but these will get the first trips to the woods.the hunlee is a 09 omen riser with ME cams and its draw 92.7lb and its slinging a 474gr arrow at 354fps.this bow was completely built by BREATHN.and the black mamba is a 2012 evo riser with hf cams and 90lb and will be shooting vaps in the mid 360s.This bow is with breathn right now.


Talk about speed and some knock down!? I couldn't pull 92 pounds if I was allowed to use both hands!


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

again taking the xXx-Roid 















And also the Revlimiter


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Hoyt Spyder Turbo


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> again taking the xXx-Roid
> View attachment 1689208
> 
> View attachment 1689209
> ...


Please tell me that stabilizer is shaped like a crayon on the end lol.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

It's spikes with black rubber dampners between the spike and the cross bar








I hope deer are giggling too looking at it when the arrow that comes out of that SOB hits em


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah dang, it doesnt look like a crayon from close-up. I like how your bows are almost 100% unique.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks. I haven't owned a stock bow for years now. I like customizing them


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

That is the most amazing camo pattern that I've ever seen.



shamus275 said:


> Pretty sweet huh? Yeah mine is somewhere in the continental U.S. in the back of a UPS truck that nobody can find...
> View attachment 1688380


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sticking with the Mathews z7.


z7-14 by erodrig4, on Flickr


----------



## Romero14 (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1689438&d=1371349700&thumb=1&stc=1

Spyder 34. She's almost done. In need a good tune now. I'm pretty new to archery so I had to buy almost everything. I bought the bow brand new from the classifieds here. It has Winner's Choice strings(also have a set of Prolines) HHA XL-5519, G5 Head-Loc quiver, blue QAD HDX, B Stinger stabilizer, Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streaks, and the blue shox kit.


----------



## RH#8 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Romero14 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1689438&d=1371349700&thumb=1&stc=1
> 
> Spyder 34. She's almost done. In need a good tune now. I'm pretty new to archery so I had to buy almost everything. I bought the bow brand new from the classifieds here. It has Winner's Choice strings(also have a set of Prolines) HHA XL-5519, G5 Head-Loc quiver, blue QAD HDX, B Stinger stabilizer, Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streaks, and the blue shox kit.


Look up Energy Wave archery in Hermitage. Matt tuned my Hoyt Spyder Turbo so he will be able to tune that Spyder 34. He makes excellent strings as well.


----------



## Fullrut1 (Dec 31, 2011)

My '12 Assassin and my '13 Experience. And My 6 month old bundle of joy Emma napping on the love seat! lol


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Prophecy


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

2012 Bear Mauler

Bought it brand new this year for 300 bucks out the door, put the Tro Glo Carbon XS sight on it, had a 1/4 G5 Meta Peep tied in, new Octane 7.5 inch stab, and a camo Whisker Biscuit. 

My first new bow, hopefully I'll get my first bow buck with it this year.


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Second season with the Pulse. I guess I could buy another one but can't see switching.


----------



## mag22 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## ketron10a (Aug 8, 2012)

2012 Elite Answer...The best bow I've ever shot in the best camo I've ever seen


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

my 2012 quest primal,G5 sight,G5 headloc quiver (not pictured),dead center stab,QAD rest and gold tip arrows...still trying to decide which broadheads to use this season


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

JimR8 said:


> 2013 Hunter
> 
> View attachment 1689029
> 
> ...


Man that looks SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! love it. 
Edited to add-Since the pics didn't show I was talking about "JIMR8"'s '13 Elite Hunter in snow camo with matching cams and custom strings. Boy she is pretty.


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

stx.bowhunter said:


> Just tuned her up and got all my accessories on. Mathews Monster MR6. 298 FPS and 79 ft-lbs of KE.
> View attachment 1688248
> View attachment 1688249


How do you like those limb dampeners? I was thinking of puting them on my MR7


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

JimR8 said:


> 2013 Hunter
> 
> View attachment 1689029
> 
> ...



Thats a pretty sweet rig!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

New Breed Eclipse
HHA optimizer
Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro
Pine Ridge Archery Accessories
Deer Crossing Archery Arrows
Ulmer Edge Broadheads
TreeLimb Quiver (not here yet)


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

After waiting about 3 months to get it in, she's finally ready to go! Love the way this thing draws and shoots!


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mathews Z7 - 72/30
Spot Hogg Real Deal
Rip Cord Code Red
KTech 5" twin, KSB1
CX Maxima Hunter 450
NAP Killzone


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Still put them on Ice...... Black Ice that is.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Going to give my Centroid the lead spot backed up by my E500


----------



## comer44883 (Oct 26, 2010)

. Nothing fancy


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Martin Cougar FC Pro. First Martin I have owned. Man it shoots good.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

CANT HIT EM said:


> Prophecy
> 
> View attachment 1689474


I love the simplicity of a single cam bow but I am obsessed with the DNA. This is good mix of the two in my opinion.


----------



## Nock On 4 Life (Jun 17, 2013)

drewh said:


> Here's mine:
> Hoyt Spyder Turbo. Not fully done with it.
> Can anyone suggest a good stabilizer?


I've heard the Fuse Carbon Blade stabilizers are great for hunting.


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## protector1616 (Jul 18, 2010)

MGF said:


> Here's what I'm hunting with. I made it from a hickory board. I'm working on another one so I might change my mind and use the new one (assuming it survives). Either way, I plan to hunt with one I made. Cost? $10 or so and some time and work.


thinking of trying this!!! good luck to you, my friend!


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Doofy_13 said:


> I love the simplicity of a single cam bow but I am obsessed with the DNA. This is good mix of the two in my opinion.


Great bow to shoot


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Martin Cougar FC Pro. First Martin I have owned. Man it shoots good.


good looking martin right there.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

shamus275 said:


> Sometimes I can't see the pins clearly...must be my eyes are getting older!


Yup, I'm having the same problem. Went to a .029 pin, works great!


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Going with the bowtech tribute again this season. Its setup for 3d hunter class in the photo.

























It really puts them down well. I just cant seem to want to give up this bow


























Sent from my stone tablet chiseled with steel lol


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my custom kolorfusion Obsession Sniper LT in mossy oak infinity. Sword 5 pin sight and Tree Limb quiver. The custom grips and riser coins came from Rattler Grips. Rob did a great job on these!


























Sent by War Party Helper from my iPhone 5


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

13 elite answer


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## 325wsm (Oct 6, 2011)

My main bow im going to use is my 2010 bowtech Destroyer 340:








My back up bow or when I just wanna switch it up is a 2011 Bowtech Assassin:


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bows*

Helium on the left, and Monster MR6. Hope to kill a deer with both of them this fall.
View attachment 1692678


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

same as my 1987 hunting rig


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

2013 Custom Obsession Sniper LT, Black AP done by Kolorfusion.....Shoots even better than it looks!!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

cant upload


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfp1972 (Feb 26, 2009)

Vector turbo for me this year. Best bow I've ever owned. She can wait for season to start and neither can I.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

My compounds


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

rolling with the 2011 element again


----------



## downsouth (Jun 23, 2008)

*2013 Rig*

Picked this up a year ago, Limbsaver Proton, 60 lbs, 29". It has a whisker biscuit and Spott Hog Right on. The thing is so dead in the hand, it doesn't need a stabilizer or string leeches. Tuned easy and shoots boringly awesome. These bows are very underrated! I use one pin, so its point and shoot on mr. deer to 30 yards.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Still my favorite bow for hunting and will be for along time. Upgraded some things for it this year and I'm liking it even better if that's possible.
Only pic I have right now but will have some better ones with it all setup for hunting. Really looking forward to this season.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

This is my new to me Quest primal 50#x29DL..........



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Some how my photos on PB got erased  So here they are again


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

*2012 Shift and Centroid*


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## huntin'fool13 (Sep 5, 2012)

2012 Matrix-Winners Choice, Black Gold Ascent, QAD HDX, B Stinger and Tight Spot!


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Great looking rigs in here! :clap2:

It's cool to look and see how every single person has made their bow different...not one is the same. :shocked:

Good lord let the time fly until deer season! :BangHead:


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

2012 Carbon Element,


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

2011 hoyt CE in Kryptek Typhon . My White tail bow..


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

cyclepath said:


> Still my favorite bow for hunting and will be for along time. Upgraded some things for it this year and I'm liking it even better if that's possible.
> Only pic I have right now but will have some better ones with it all setup for hunting. Really looking forward to this season.


What bow is that?


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

CelticSavage said:


> View attachment 1691039


Too cute! And her shoes are on the wrong feet! Reminds me of my little girl.


----------



## Marker91 (Jun 17, 2013)

My new Quest Primal G-Fade with the Copper John Battle Ax and the QAD Ultra LD.Shootin lights out after a whole 15 minutes of tinkering and setting this bad boy up.


----------



## Marker91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet lil set-up,.


Judge10 said:


> View attachment 1691258
> 
> View attachment 1691259
> 
> ...


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Destroyer 340 same as last year*

Sig shows spec


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Specs in my sig


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Same as last year, 2011 quest primal.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

Here's what I'm taking to the woods this year.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

I literally pieced this whole set up from the classifieds here. Thanks guys! lol

RKT Alphamax 35


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

heres mine 2008 PSE X Force HF... Acquired it a few months ago.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> It's spikes with black rubber dampners between the spike and the cross bar
> View attachment 1689229
> 
> 
> I hope deer are giggling too looking at it when the arrow that comes out of that SOB hits em


All it needs is a crayola logo in the middle of the stab bar.


----------



## Larry Tanner (Oct 25, 2012)

My Lost Creed.
3 pin adjustable HHA sight 
QAD Ultra rest, 
doinker stab.
CX max Hunter 350 w/100g ram cat. 



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

2011 Elite Hunter, same since I got it in 2011, except I got Stage I strings on it and a QAD HDX rest this year.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I will have one of these very shortly as well :rock:


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

here is i will be using this year


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

mccoppinb said:


> What bow is that?


2011 pse axe 6. Great bow, smooth and fast.
All the particulars are in my signature.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Same as last year. Maybe a new stabilizer tho. Specs are in my signature.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Great looking bows folks!

I already posted, but this is a nicer pic and shows the new stabilizer I put on a week or so ago.


----------



## MoZach (May 22, 2013)

D350LE also have an Insanity but no pics


----------



## Motor Daddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Still the same this year, and I still love it the same! 2009 Elite Z28.


----------



## Peacedjc (May 9, 2013)

My Insanity CPX. Can't wait to blow through deer.










BOWTECH INSANITY CPX 

373g #70 334fps fast enough


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

ill post mine In a sec


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Here it is 









This is after I painted it. I'll post it with everything on. And my arrows later tonight


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice looking bows


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Strother Wrath Sho-60 Lbs and a Obsession Sniper Lt-65 Lbs both set up with Hha 5519,Code red rip cords and B-Stinger Sport extreme Stabilizers....Grizz


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

same as last year just changed the colors


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

2013 hunter


----------



## balerjoe (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

PSE Bow Madness, Axcel Armortech HD 5 pin, Trophy Ridge Wrath Arrows, TRU Ball Boss X or Incredible (having a hard time choosing which one I like better at the moment, will prolly use both throughout though), Rip Cord Red rest, Carbon Express F-15 broad heads.


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## eleet31 (Dec 4, 2008)

1st season for the new zxt. Hope I get to put it to work!!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Decisions Decisons:shade:: 
Spyder 30








OR...
Carbon Matrix








OR...
Elite Pulse


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

insanity cpx true glo sight cx maxima blue streak arrows trophy taker drop away


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll play. 
Hoyt Maxxis 35 with RKT cams (really wanted an Alphamax 35 to put RKT cams on)
CBE sight
QAD rest


----------



## chip1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great looking setups on here. I am using the same as last year for whitetails. Viper sight, NAP quick tune 2000 rest, and Apache stab. Also not pictured a Bohning Chameleon three arrow quiver.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

eleet31 said:


> 1st season for the new zxt. Hope I get to put it to work!!


Good looking bow there


----------



## lunglancer (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my PG86100 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## tntom (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## BRUMMM (Aug 29, 2012)

Itching to hunt!


----------



## NorthMo Archer (Jun 11, 2013)

drewh said:


> Here's mine:
> Hoyt Spyder Turbo. Not fully done with it.
> Can anyone suggest a good stabilizer?


Look at the stabs from Dead Center Archery Products.. Todd is a great guy and will talk to you on the phone however long it takes to answer all your questions and get you set up.


----------



## DT28 (Jan 24, 2011)

2012 Genetix with Center Circle strings


----------



## eleet31 (Dec 4, 2008)

BP1992 said:


> Good looking bow there


Thank you. She shoots pretty darn good to.


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

2011 Pulse w/ Core Archery strings


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

indyEL1TE said:


> 2011 Pulse w/ Core Archery strings


now that setup is to sweet :thumbs_up


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

huntinguyg said:


> Decisions Decisons:shade::
> Spyder 30
> View attachment 1710742
> 
> ...


That matrix looks awesome and seems to be a good luck charm so I'd keep using that lol.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

My new to me High Country Archery 2010 Iron Mace, 70# 30" draw, HHA sight and HHA drop away rest, CX the crush arrows and waiting on my nes Montecs.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hoyt Spyder
Apex sights
Q.A.D. Rest
B-Stinger 8 in. Hunter Stab
Deer Crossing Archery Hunter Arrows
Apex Quiver


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Z7X
MBG Custom 1 pin Ambush Ascent
QAD
TruGlo stab
Mathews 2 piece


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

drewh said:


> Here's mine:
> Hoyt Spyder Turbo. Not fully done with it.
> Can anyone suggest a good stabilizer?


I put the 8" fuse blade on mine. Seems to work good.


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

2011 Bear Strike
Extreme Bone Collector sights
QAD Bone Collector rest
Proline bowstrings


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Same as 2010 , '11 , '12 ... It has been good so far


----------



## Bulldog 23 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Bulldog 23 (May 24, 2012)

Bulldog 23 said:


> View attachment 1712259


Helim 
Hdx rest
Axion stab


----------



## BigLoo8 (Nov 7, 2012)

That's one nice setup you got there Bulldog


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Going to pay off my 2012 Z7 Magnum blacked out tomorrow, first new bow I've bought in 4 years I went through 5 other mathews this spring and decided to just order a magnum, will post pics


----------



## njarcher17 (Jul 20, 2009)

indyEL1TE said:


> 2011 Pulse w/ Core Archery strings


Awesome looking rig!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## Bulldog 23 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Bigloo.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Bulldog 23 said:


> Helim
> Hdx rest
> Axion stab


Nice rig... Love the yellow on the quiver bracket! 


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## WRsteveX (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

2013 Hoyt Spyder 28" draw 60-70#.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/...4E-AC3B-FA7EBAAF4A3C-341-00000021F337A989.jpg

Here mine cant wait till 9/15/13


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

WRsteveX said:


>


Nice set up my man! Similar ideas to what I got goin on. Got my arrows all matching too  sweet bow big guy.


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

2010 Z7 65# 27" 
Recently changed to HHA optimizer ultra lite
Octane 7" stab
Mathews T5 quiver 
QAD Ultra HD 
Easton FMJ 400 tipped with 125 Magnus stingers

Killed my first deer last season with this bow but not the same setup as I will be using this year the picture of the bow was right after I had the black limbs installed back in February


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Elite Z28
61.8 pounds @ 28 inches
281 fps


----------



## cz268305 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## c14smalls (Nov 18, 2010)

2010 APA Pit Viper
70#
27.5" DL
500 gr arrows including 125 gr Montecs or Slick Trick Mags
233 fps


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*2009 BT Admiral- Spot Hogg Hogg It- QAD HD Rest- Octane Stabilizer- Beaman ICS Hunter*


----------



## gbolt903 (Oct 15, 2006)

2012 Mathews z7extreme


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

The two bows in the middle. Left is a 70#/30"vindicator with badger cams. The one on the right is a 80/30"vengeance with binary cams they will both get time in the woods.


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck to everyone. And some very nice looking rigs out there


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

NC
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Love all these great rigs!!

Good luck in the coming months to all!


Team PSD }------------>

---Pump Station Devastation---


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

The 2 newest editions for this year
Rytera nemesis







Spider 30








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Oh yeah and can't forget the mini killer..







22" ata at 80 lbs...should be fun lol..
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

2013 Elite Answer


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

My Prime Shift in Optifade Forest. The only bow I have Robin Hooded 2X with. Love these Primes.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> Oh yeah and can't forget the mini killer..
> View attachment 1738597
> 
> 22" ata at 80 lbs...should be fun lol..
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Ok can you explain this one some more please, I have seen these on their web site before, the short 22"ata bow. How does it shoot, what kind of speed do you get out of it, how is the hand shock, how quiet is it, and how do you like the bow over all? I have had my interest peaked on this bow for about 3 months but never knew anyone who had one.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Very rarely do I use the same bow for multiple seasons, but I love this Afflixtion so much I just can't let it go.......


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## It Hoyt's (Sep 17, 2011)

2013 Evo Max, Axcel Armortech HD sights, b-stinger stabilizer, limb driver pro V, tight spot quiver, and dead ins side stabelizer


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## ejp419 (Aug 8, 2013)

13' Hoyt G3 Carbon Element







HHA OL 3000 Sight
QAD PRO HDX Rest
Fletcher Max Hunter 1/4" Black Peep
28in DL 
458 gr. 29in Carbon Express PileDriver PassThru 350
268 fps


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

13' Monster Chill


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

2013 Elite Hunter


----------



## bushyote (Nov 29, 2010)

2013 DNA









cant wait for my breathn strings to show up


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Brother that's a sick bow you have there.breathn string are as good as it gets,worth the wait .


bushyote said:


> 2013 DNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bushyote (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments...I am working on this new pattern and so far am very pleased.

I have used his strings before and love them... this string has slowed quite a bit. new strings will be kiwi, and sunset orange with black.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Hoyt CRX32!!


----------



## Slickhead Reapr (Dec 26, 2011)

My Heli-m


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Spyder 30


----------



## Ksandy20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Darton DS-3800, sword sight, worlds best strings and carter target 4 or truball short n sweet releases with gold tip arrows


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

Spider turbo. Dead center bars. Vaportrail rest, black gold ascent 5pin sight and victory vaps.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

2013 Obsession Sniper LT, 28/70
HHA DS-5519 
Qad HDX
B-Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme front and side bars
GoldTip Velocity 340's
Rage Hypodermics'


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

2013 Elite Answer 80 lb limbs 30" draw

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

One of the sickest bows I have ever see. 




bushyote said:


> 2013 DNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

My new insanity with a few new accessories


























































Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

29"@71lbs and Smooooooooth


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I can't wait to get this thing in the woods.


----------



## CajunCamo (Jan 24, 2012)

Same rig as last year for me also... '12 Mathews Z7 Magnum 29.5" @ 70lbs CE Maxima Hunter 350's w/ Slick Trick Mag 125's


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Here's mine. Info in my signature. Tuned by Tony 219er fellow AT member. Can't wait to get it out shooting more than rabbits


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

'07 Martin Bengal, still slamming them home...


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

*Huntin Rig*


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

here is my crew of killer for 2013.they should all get a chance to eat.


----------



## eddie234 (Jul 21, 2013)

PSE fireflight.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Love that pic from the stand.


CajunCamo said:


> Same rig as last year for me also... '12 Mathews Z7 Magnum 29.5" @ 70lbs CE Maxima Hunter 350's w/ Slick Trick Mag 125's
> View attachment 1741834
> View attachment 1741839


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope to have a Hoyt Spyder 30 to show off in the next week or two.


----------



## bushyote (Nov 29, 2010)

0nepin said:


> here is my crew of killer for 2013.they should all get a chance to eat.



I just slobbered on my keyboard.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I went with the Answer this year this is the easiest drawing 65 lb bow I have ever drawn feels like I can hold this all day if I have to. Sept can not get here soon enough


----------



## ferndale1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some killer rigs set up but mine takes the cake!
2013 hoyt spyder30
- tommy hogg single pin sight
- tight spot quiver
- 65lb draw @27"
-stokerized stab


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Best looking bow on the entire thread.


bushyote said:


> 2013 DNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> here is my crew of killer for 2013.they should all get a chance to eat.


Damn , almost too much awesome for windows 8 to download. Very Cool Bro. 

Might not even need to take one with you in the woods. Just take this pic and the deer will drop in their tracks.


----------



## MO Sportsman (Aug 6, 2013)

T






2009 Parker Pursuer XP


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

bushyote said:


> I just slobbered on my keyboard.


Thanks bro.in order from left to right the draw weight go 88.4lb ,87.6lb, 93.5lb, 82.6lb and the weakling of the bunch 72.3lb.the weakest bow of the bunch is putting down 90lb ke.


----------



## xrsfsho (Jul 5, 2012)

Drenalin 30in draw
Nap apache drop away
Spot hogg real deal
Gold tip
Swhacker 2in 100gr















Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

The two setups I'm running this year 
Went cheaper on them then I normally do. But they serve their purpose.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

*2012 Insanity*


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Info In Signature. Tony219er tuned


----------



## ChrisDXT (Mar 25, 2013)

2013 obsession lethal force two 



2013 obsession lethal force 2
2009 elite GT500


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's my Hoyt Turbohawk with FMJ 340s, Spot Hogg sight, TAS stab and Montec CS broadheads. I'm going to put my QAD on it before I take it hunting.


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

My Stinger from my sig


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## LSOSGT1109 (Jun 29, 2012)

2013 Hoyt Charger. 27/70, Trophy Ridge React Sight, Code Red Drop away, Beman ICS Hunter 340's, Tru Fire Hardcore 4 finger. I've had a Creed, a Chill, and Spyder 30 this year and I shoot this "cheap" Charger better than any if them!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Jusy starting out with archery this year but I love my pse brute x plan on upgrading everything after deer season

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is mine, finally got some pictures of it.


----------



## bigoman (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Same as the last 3 seasons. Nothing fancy but it gets the job done. 


















sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow didnt mean to post that many pics! Lol

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Used to have this...








Now I have this...


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

my new creed

HHA sight
RipCord Code Red
NAP Apache rest
TreeLimb Premium Quiver
Beman ICS Hunter


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

29/65 burner
doinker field stab 10.5" on a 10* down quick disconnect 
Black gold flashpoint red zone
QAD HD 
Blazers FMJ 400s Swacker


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Lycan...


----------



## madzx2 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll be shooting my mission maniac one more year. Hha sight, rip cord rest, fmj arrows, and slick tricks or qad exodus.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is mine, chill at 29/70 with qad hdx, hha sight, stokerized stab. Shooting fmj 400's with 100 grn slick trick mags!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

2013 Elite Hunter 30/70
QAD Ultrarest HDX
Trophy Ridge React Sight
Trophy Ridge Beacon Quiver 
Trophy Ridge Static Stab 6in
DCA Custom Hunter Arrows


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Some sick looking rigs!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

Hoyt spyder 30 63 pounds as 25 inches.
Spot Hogg Hogg father
8.5Hoyt carbon edge stabilizer 
And a whisker biscuit( spent money on everything else and ran out when I got to The rest s I had to use my old biscuit!)


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

DrenalinHntr said:


> Used to have this...
> View attachment 1754428
> 
> 
> ...


Wow dude you're a traitor to the cause! j/k nice bow


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Square_Dancer said:


> Wow dude you're a traitor to the cause! j/k nice bow


Both awesome!


How can you not love to bow hunt?

www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Square_Dancer said:


> Wow dude you're a traitor to the cause! j/k nice bow


Both are nice bows...but that new Hoyt is nastyyyyy. Nice upgrade my man ;-)


Addicted to God's country
Hoyt Carbon Element G3 
#HoytNation #Blessed


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

PSE Vendetta XS reporting in.


----------



## binkymac (Sep 23, 2014)

B-stinger is a good stabilizer


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Chocolate milk tastes good.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chicken Alfredo pizza


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dafuq is going on?


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Chicken parm you taste so good.


----------

